# Macco?Good vs Badd



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

im deciding on droppin the car off at macco...has anyone had any good results from them?? other places are charging me 1500 and up just for a full dip...im lookin to just save some money get an ok paint job and then selling the car..what do you all think..i dont want a show stopper car cause i put too much work on the car....just a nyce look..

feed back please


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Junk. Leave your windows down and they'll paint your interior for free. I hope you don't have ANYTHING nice on the exterior of the car, because it will soon be the same color as your car's paint, including your glass and lights.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

my bud got his 89 maxima painted there a couple years back, it was a burgandy reddish color, he wanted a champagne goldish color. they did it, it looked really good from a few feet away, but then he opened the doors. and the hood, and the trunk. oh look champagne car with burgandy accents. they also didnt remove the moldings.......found that out when he hit a parked car (YES it IS POSSIBLE )



a little off, but how long does an averave paint job take?


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

for the price you cant go wrong the reason its soo cheap is because its a single stage paint and it tends to not last as long which means the paint will start to fade after a year or two depending on how you take care of it..as for the moldings you can take off most of the parts before you take it to them and if theres any paint runs you can color sand and buff it out thats if you want to go through all the trouble.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

good for selling your car, because it only looks good for a little while, by the end of a few months my front bumper, which they didn't prep correctly was chipping off, and by the time I repainted almost all the paint was gone off the front bumper


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah a buddy of mine got their most expensive set up as well, the presidential or something, they fuckered it up to no end anyway. The guys there are just hi school drop outs who were given a pamphlet to read and then paint cars...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well for selling the car i guess its ok. my friend owns a body shop and wont even touch a car if it has had a macco paint job...unless hes going to paint the whole car. their warranties are also pro-rated and of course the paint jobs are always on sale. you go and pay $300 and it flakes after a year or 2 and well its gonna cost you $300 to get the problem fixed bc they will say regular price of the painting is $600. its not worth it man. here's a better idea....go to a good body shop and tell them you want an enamel paint job. pretty much the only difference is that the enamel painting doesnt use a clear coat and it wont shine as well. my bro got one on his truck for $500 2 years ago and it still looks great.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It's fine for a beater, but not for anything that is nice to start with. Half the times these 24 hr paint shops don't mask everything and the trim and lenses wind up with a healthy amount of overspray, if not a complete paintjob.The paint is usually the cheapest Nason synthetic enamel too-not exactly the best paint in the world.If you are gonna go that route, remove any trim or lenses you don't want painted before you bring it to them.Then install it yourself.As for me,when I want a nice cheap paint job, I do it myself and use PPG's inexpensive Omni acrylic urethane paint.I usually pay $200-250 for paint, clear and sealer plus $50 to rent a paint booth.I plan to do this for a quickie on my Sentra real soon.


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

thankz yall for the info..i decided to just go with some other body shop thats gonna dip and sand everything from dents to rust and the whole bit...cost 1500 flat....still deciding on which BMW silver i want.....


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Man, Macco sux major ass. My aunt and uncle have owned a body shop for the past 25 years and my aunt did temp work for macco a while back. It takes her a whole day to prep a car(sanding and masking)but at macco, she said that the guy gave her some steel wool and told her to scuff the paint in 20 min. She walked out on him. 1500 is a good price to pay for what you want. Macco should just be shut down. She said they get their paint in big 55gal drums and its never mixed properly and if the car ever has to be touched up, there is no hope of the paint matching. Dont even consider going back to them.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Steel wool! LMAO!!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

damn and i thought my friend saying they gave them an hour to prep the car was bad. sheesh


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, I spend an entire day prep sanding a car and about 2-4 hours masking and prep cleaning it.This is why my cars never have any peeling paint.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

if youre going to do it RIGHT, you have to do it yourself...or just avoid macco, lol. they really are cheap bastards


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Hell yea they are!


----------

